# Cast Green Metallic Spruce Pine Cone pen



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Here is one of my homebrew blanks made from a spruce cone cast in green and some silver metallic powder. 
I kind of amazed myself but not finding a single bubble or void in this blank when turning. 
The kit is a chrome atrax with a postable finial. 

Hope you guys like it. 
I also added a pic of the pine cone blanks, that it came from.:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats just awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude, I'm not a pen turner and I know nothing about casting but that's really cool! I bet those would sell like crazy around the holidays especially. I need a 12" bowl blank out of that stuff.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Those are down right wicked awesome! definately on my "to try or to buy" list!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Indeed those are very cool...


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

That is very cool. I like the casting.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

Nate Bos said:


> Those are down right wicked awesome! definately on my "to try or to buy" list!


:thumbsup:
Let me know if you need the blanks. It is a pretty easy blank to turn.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I would be interested in purchasing some blanks.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks great. I would have expected lots of air pockets as well.


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

I just cut up a whole bunch of these blanks in different colors. I will post a picture for ya guys.


----------

